# Sharkin Saturday!



## Sunshine17 (Dec 11, 2009)

Anyone up for it? I think imma pick a place and pull an all nighter. Id love for some people from the Forum to come out and join. Its a whole new game since the june grass is gone. Wouldent mind showing anybody some pointers and leading them in the right way or what not so dont be scared to come out.


----------



## CMoore (Aug 11, 2010)

I would really like to come out, but it's my aniversary weekend. I would definitely be up for an all nighter the next weekend though, my wife is going out of town. :thumbsup:


----------



## captainblack (Jul 4, 2010)

ill hit you up later this week i might try goin out i just dont like goin out on weekends as much but ill text you if i think im goin that night


----------



## Duff (Jul 22, 2010)

Hey guys let me know if you need any bait plan on heading to sikes tomorrow to catch some spanish


----------



## Sunshine17 (Dec 11, 2009)

Alright CMoore, congrats on your aniversary though!!! And captainblack just hit me with a text or something and let me know. And for bait I got a bag of white trout, and some spanish so i think im set. but thanks Duff


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

keep the spanish fresh. frozen spanish suck and fall off the hook. im going friday night. tomorrow. all night i think.


----------



## Sunshine17 (Dec 11, 2009)

I cant make it out tomorrow. but saturday for sure. you think u can go out staurday?


----------



## captainblack (Jul 4, 2010)

jdhkingfisher said:


> keep the spanish fresh. frozen spanish suck and fall off the hook. im going friday night. tomorrow. all night i think.


ive had pretty good experience freezing them, but i keep them alive in the bait bucket til i get home so theyre frozen alive, plus i usually use zip ties with spanish and rig em a little different


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

its gonna be hard for me to go both nights. ima try my best but i will definitely report on tomorrow night and let you know what happened


----------

